# Pursuring for trades career



## Raven1988 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, I am more towards plumbing/electrician. Medicinal is fine with me.

My question is that if I enroll to these vocational institutions regarding about trades, is it possible to get apprenticeship and sit for the exam to be licensed after the course. Just asking if anyone had experienced before?

So far I only found out that institution about trades field that accept international student :

Gordon Institute of TAFE

TIA.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Raven1988 said:


> Hi, I am more towards plumbing/electrician. Medicinal is fine with me.
> 
> My question is that if I enroll to these vocational institutions regarding about trades, is it possible to get apprenticeship and sit for the exam to be licensed after the course. Just asking if anyone had experienced before?
> 
> ...


Are you following this path in an attempt to gain a PR visa? As this is not usually possible.
You would be better looking to gaining your qualifications in your home country then gaining work experience then getting assesed for a 457 visa.


----------

